
Developer Conferences - eduardsi
https://sizovs.net/2019/03/21/the-best-developer-conferences/
======
javezzo
It's good that you put the full conference list together with recommendations.

------
viktorcinnik
Great list, but some big conferences are missing ಠ_ಠ

